# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for February 2015

## PercyLucid

*NEW:* Do you have a Task of the Month suggestion that you would love to get chosen?
Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month by clicking the
*Future Task of the Month Suggestion Thread.*
If you complete a current TOTM, you will be able to vote on suggestions for the next month!

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can vote for submitted suggestions for the next month's tasks. Access to the Lucid Task Club will also grant you early access to the next month's tasks, giving you a 2-3 day window to keep your wings for the following month.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Do something naughty and then blame another DC, report their (or other DCs') reactions. _(KestrelKat)_
*Basic Task ii* - Receive a Valentine's card from a DC or find one in a mailbox. What does it say? Who is it for/from? _(blobularwindmil)_ 

*Advanced Task i* - Create a storm in the skies. Bonus if you fly into it and describe what it's like. -_(KestrelKat)_
*Advanced Task ii* - Visit a candy store and ask for the strangest candy they offer. Consume and describe! - _(blobularwindmil)_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Climb inside of a microwave and microwave yourself. _(AnotherDreamer)_

----------


## spellbee2

Oh yeah, I forgot we're doing the early thing now to keep from being clipped.  ::flyaway:: 

I think I'm definitely looking forward to the storm and microwave tasks. The candy one also looks appealing, as the candy could even have crazy effects - Violet Beauregard, anyone?

----------


## SearcherTMR

I like both the advanced tasks very much! They are quite inspiring for me... ::D: 
If I brake my dry spell, I will be sure to try them!

----------


## imazu

Oh man, totally forgot this was up here.. lol. All distracted by the competition! I'm almost surely gonna get my wings clipped..





> NEW: Do you have ToTM suggestions that you would love to get chosen? Now you have the chance to suggest new tasks of the month clicking (I will add here the link once it goes life on February 1st) and if you complete these tasks, you will be able to vote on those suggestions!



I think I like where you're going with this. So now everyone can make suggestions, but can only vote if they get wings, am I right? I think that's a really good way to get more task variety.

----------


## PercyLucid

Enjoy!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lmfao MICROWAVE.

Awesome tasks!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Lmfao MICROWAVE.
> 
> Awesome tasks!!!



Inspired by this weird smiley that I've never seen anyone use:  ::microwave::   :Cheeky:

----------


## FryingMan

> Love is in the air *and all turns pink*



Now we're talking!    Hmmm the tasks don't seem to reflect this.   Well, it *does*  say "naughty," so.  ::madtongue::

----------


## woblybil

It's Karma, It has to be........
 I just woke up from a nap with the Russian actress I planned and guzzled the wine on the bed stand between rounds thinking to get wings for a couple hours and look what I got!..... More work!
Although I'm sure "FM"and myself can find something naughty to do in a hurry  ::evil::

----------


## KestrelKat

When I suggested that one I was especially thinking of you two.  Hopefully you can get your wings this month and get back in the swing!

----------


## Snehk

These tasks are great, especially Advanced Task I and Bonus Task. Definitely going to try them!

----------


## KestrelKat

Just barely made it for Basic i!
(I can't believe I made it without clipping twice in a row... I'm probably gonna be dry for a while now or something)

*Full Dream*



*Spoiler* for _Do something naughty, blame a DC_: 



I landed and looked around.  I seemed to be in a sort of bazaar.  Good.  Lots of DCs.  Then I started to think of what "naughty" thing I would do... I saw a woman in a long dress, so I came up behind her and lifted her skirt all the way up, then scooted over a little, so that when she turned around, looking angry, I could simply point at whoever was next to me.  I didn't look to see who was next to me, though.  When she looked at the person standing next to me, I also looked ,and realized it was a little boy.  She narrowed her eyes and told him "That's RUDE."  The kid was unphased.

I giggled a little bit, and then went to one of the stalls, wondering what they sold here.  I was trying to think of things to do to get points for Sensei's competition, and remembered my next three-part task: changing an object.  Bonus points if it was something from a show or book or something.  I saw a bauble of sorts, it was pink.  I picked it up and pocketed it.  The stall owner saw me do it, and got angry, and I said, "It wasn't me.  It was this guy."  Patting the shoulder of the person next to me.  "This guy" turned to me and yelled, "You know what FUCK YOU."  And ran away.  I liked blaming DCs.

----------


## PercyLucid

Congrats!

I've been incubating for tonight  :smiley:  Microwave ftw!!! 

 ::microwave::   :Rock out:   ::microwave::

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm going to try the storm one next, and then the microwave if I get another lucid!
And then on to starting Task of the Year >:D
I'm hoping January hasn't just been a fluke and that I'm actually getting a lot better at ludic dreaming, finally.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha @ your DC-blaming rampage there KK  ::chuckle:: 

And congrats for keeping a set of wings!

----------


## KestrelKat

Thanks!  It'll only hurt when my gold wings get clipped, but I can endure it...!

----------


## woblybil

I only thought of it before but now i'm sure  ::evil::  When I do that something naughty i'm going to blame Kestrel  ::yddd:: 

Ps: Blaming the kid was really kool......

----------


## FryingMan

^^ haha great, I don't know why but profanity in dreams just seems so FUNNY.    The "irony" of it all is that I *hate* swearing in waking life, I never do it in conversation, and can't stand hearing it.   You'd never know that from reading my DJ, though….

----------


## OpheliaBlue

(dewinging tonight)

----------


## PercyLucid

Microwave bonus done!!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/perc...owntown-63974/


*Spoiler* for _Dream_: 




01.02.2015Microwaving myself after blasting Darth Vader and destroying Chicago downtown (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Win Bet *(+5 pts)*
Full Dream *(+1 pts)*
First DILD *(+10 pts)*
WBTB *(+2 pts)*
Advanced Flight *(+10 pts)*
Dream Stabilization *(+1 pts)*
Advance Summoning *(+10 pts)
*Teleport *(+7 pts)*
Dream Character Interaction *(+2 pts)
*Unespecified (blast) *(+3 pts)
*Element Manipulation *(+8 pts)
*Mass Telekinesis *(+10 pts)
*Eat something *(+4 pts)*
Use an Electronic *(+4 pts)
*Partial Transformation (shrinking) *(+4 pts) 
*Time Control *(+10 pts)*
Meet a teammate *(+7 pts)*
Show your teammate a previous dream *(+10 pts)*

*Personal dare: Darth Vader is hiding in a spaceship with evil plans. Find and defeat him to save humanity. (dolphin)

*Personal dare: Visit a big city at night. Then fly into a cloud, find some lightning bolts and throw them down at the city to provoke a blackout. (dolphin)

* Personal dare: Find/conjure a goldfish and swallow it whole! (blobularwindmil)

* Bonus Task of February: Microwave.

Finally after a few weak nights, a good one. I still forgot to write one dream down, and can't recall it.

Somehow I was in a big house with my wife, I believe that the house was in a small village and there was a barn outside. As I was walking around the house, there was a wall that was literally breathing. It would move like breath and I was a little afraid. There was a tank of gas behind this room and I fear that the whole room was full of gas and about to explode, which it was why the wall was moving. As I walked closer to the wall, I could feel waves of energy, like a massive amount of pressure and suddenly, I heard an explosion. I was in the middle of nowhere, thinking I died when I suddenly turned lucid because I realized the whole non-sense of the situation. The dream quality was decent but I still decided to take a flight in order to make it more stable, however, I decided to fly to space, as it is something that I truly enjoy and I have not been able to make it decently lately. Flying came very easy to me, it was very cloudy outside but soon I could see the blue sky as I flew above the clouds and a few moments after, I started to seeing the stars and some strange shapes around that were moving. 

After flying for a while, I started to think about the ToTM, but I was having a hard time remenbering it. I felt it had something to do with finding a planet or something, but I could not remember well. As I kept flying for a little bit in space (even though there were clouds around like if it was earth, but it was space as it was black with stars) I remember one personal dare that I forgot to do which was to kick Dark Vader's butt. I imagine he would be around me somewhere, but I really did not see him and neither saw a spaceship. While I was floating, I imagine the Death Star, I wanted to try to summon it moving my hands a few times without much success. I then imagined that it was right behind me when I turned back. As I turned back, there it was... even though it was not like the "real thing" 







Around the Death Star there was like a massive purple-black dark mist. It was foggy and I could feel the dream quality lowering. I rubbed my hands to keep anchored to the dream, as I had literally nothing to hold (which is what I prefer) I did not feel comfortable flying through that mist, as it happened many times that I woke myself up after going through some thick fog or dark stuff. I intended to teleport, something normally is easy for me, but I wanted to teleport inside the Death Star and find Darth Vader. I placed my hands in front of my forehead and "made strength" (I do not know how to explain this, something similar like when in Dragon Ball Z they pump up, but without a scream.) Suddenly, I saw a lot of lights, like starship alike and I saw Darth Vader right in front of me. He was holding a gun (yep... I know... weird...) and it was kind of a normal gun. I tried to transform into Luke without any success. I tried to summon him, but I realized I had to kill Darth Vader myself. 

I tried to throw an energy blast at him, and once again, as usual it failed. I really tried hard, instead of just throwing the blast, I imagined the energy coming out from inside my hand. I felt like my hand burning, but also like being cut at the same time, it was not very pleasant but a thin orange alike beam came out from within my hand hitting Darth Vader. There was an explosion and I heard like a scream (I assume Darth Vader's) and then, I saw a lot of smoke and there were like small black pieces of plastic, they looked like plastic pieces from Dark Vader's helped. I felt it was a pretty lame way to kill him, I wanted to do something epic but oh well, it is a dream and sometimes can't help it. 

I decided it was a good time to go bak to Earth. My dream quality was good and I felt I could do a lot more stuff. I flew away from the Death Star that now it had a sky similar to Earth and I really do not know exactly how (dream randomness I guess) I was flying already above Chicago downtown, or at least, it looked similar:







I recalled I had another personal dare to make a thunderstorm and create a blackout. I imagined electricity coming out from my hands and I felt little sparks around my hands, then my entire body and then there was some random lightningbolts falling all over downtown. It was a similar thing like when in the game Hyrule Warriors Ganon is summoned. There was some fire and I saw a few buildings that were out of light, creating a blackout. However, it was more of a destruction than a blackout, but I felt satisfied. 

I kept flying for a while, a few moments I felt I was going to wake up, but rubbing my hands prevented my awakening. I believe I might have lost lucidity for a while here, because I was in some sort of store, I  believe it was a blend of a grocery store and a Bed, Bath and Beyond. I was talking with a few employees, maybe doing a customer service test service or something. Until I turned lucid again because I realize that I no longer do any mystery shopping. I saw that I could score some points using Telekinesis. I rose my hands and I imagined a few beach tables there were in the store raising and moving around. At first I could only get them to shake, but after a while, they levitaded and I believe there was other items too, even though it was not of a a high quality now. The employee asked me what was I doing and I told her to just shut up. She said she was going to call the manager and get me fired (okay... whatever...) 

I left the store and I was in a familiar shopping mall. I realized that I have been dreaming for a long time and still did not do the ToTM and I was going to loose my wings. I could not remember the tasks, but only the Microwave task. I went into a restaurant looking for a microwave. It was a Japanese restaurant I believe. It had some decent decor and a fish tank. I recalled I had to eat a gold fish whole, and well, some of the fishes looked similar to a gold fish, just bigger. I grabbed one and surprisingly, it did not try to escape and I ate it. It tasted like an oyster, including having the same texture. It was gross so I just swallowed it without chewing it. I felt grossed out for a while. I saw one of those waiters computers and touched it. I could see some stuff from my own personal computer and then suddenly it turned into a slot machine. 

I went to the kitchen and even though there were employees, they ignored me. I saw a huge door where the walk-in fridge is supposed to be, but I pretended it was a microwave. Upon opening the door, I only found frozen food, but there was like a long aisle inside the very own refrigerator and it lead to what I believe was an employee lounge. I saw there was a microwave and some toys laying around. 







I tried to get in, despite being the size of a normal microwave. I did put my head inside of it and I imagined I would push myself in it. I felt suddenly like if my legs were hanging and getting smaller, until I was able to push myself entirely inside the microwave. It felt a lot bigger once I was inside, so I probably have shrunk. I believe the microwave started by itself, because I heard the noise of the microwave and I felt it was getting very warm. I also felt a little dizzy for some reason and the whole dream was fuzzy, but nothing really happened other than that. However, for some reason I could not get out from the microwave, and I wanted to do more things. 

I wanted to go back in time, and I did the same thing I do in non lucid dreams when I something bad happens, which is closing my eyes, jumping very hard and thinking I went back in time. I was again at the shopping mall. 

I wanted to look for Sensei to ask him for a duel and I pretended I would find him in the shopping mall. He (thank you subconscious) told me, "Thanks, I just got 7 points because I am meeting a team mate." I told him that I already had a dream with him and I explained him briefly the other dream were we fought pirates. I also told him we needed to do a duel and we started looking for a room in the shopping mall to do a shadow game. There was a store called Game Empire (that I know from real life) and I asked them if they had a room for a shadow duel. From here, I recall litttle, but I believe I lost lucidity ad shortly after I woke up.

----------


## Xanous

Meh. I may go for the storm and microwave tasks.  We'll see.   :Cheeky:

----------


## woblybil

> (dewinging tonight)



My only complaint is the thread was closed early so I couldn't get wings for a day to lose  ::yddd::

----------


## PRtitohp5

Hey guys! I wanted to increase my motivation a little bit so I thought a tomt was just what I needed! I checked the totm's for January last night before going to sleep and, luckily, I spontaniously became lucid during the night! I became lucid like three minutes before my alarm went off (I setted the alarm for 6:20am just in case I didn't wake up naturally for a WBTB).


*Spoiler* for _Basic Task II_: 



 I was having a dream in wich i was at a friend's aparrment. There was a random dishwasher at the middle of the apartment and I noticed there was a bottle of orange juice that got some dish washer water in it. I told my friend about it and, out of nowhere, he started to freak out, "man get rid of that before my roommate gets here!!!". I freaked out trying to get rid of it and accidentally broke something (the fosit?) and water started to shoot out everywhere, something crazy happened! My friend fixed it and I said, "please tell me that has happened before, or was it my fault?" He told me it happens all the time and (reliefed) we all started laughing (another friend of mine came)... 
The I said, "man I really wasn't expecting something like this to happen today... And then (in my mind) might as well do a RC now..." Looked at the time, looked it twice... LUCID and really feeling euphoric because of it!. The LD looked so vivid!!

 Fully Lucid I flought out of the window and quickly remembered about the tomt's... I wanted to find a chick to do the naughty one but I found myself at my mom's house out of nowhere so I decided to do the Valentine's Card one. I went outside to look in the mailbox. I opened it and it was filled with mail, I looked through some random stuff first but then found a Package decorated with Valentine stuff. It was a very big regtangular box, too big for the mailbox. I opened it up and there where two hockey sticks wrapped up in something with a big Valentines Card in top of it. I noticed the hockey sticks had a brand, it was "Mahumbara" and the logo had the picture of a Lion, this was the randomest thing ever because  I've never played hockey in my life, nor am a fan of it. Then I saw the card, it was sent anonymously and it read, "I wish you a very happy Valentine's day to you and your companion Daniel..." (And it kept going) I bursted out laughing because this was literally the randomest thing I have ever seen!! Who the hell is Daniel?!! Hahaha. It had a super long paragraph so I didn't read it because I thought I was going to forget... 

I found that really funny/random... i then looked through the mail for more random crap (I found some more) but the alarm woke me up... 




Sueño completo (full dream in spanish from my personal DJ, haha)

----------


## Synapse

This TotM thing sounds fun! Let's see if I can get one of those basic tasks done. A little incentive goes a long way  ::D: 

Basic task i is gonna be interesting...  :mwahaha:

----------


## imazu

Did Basic ii: Agent Mulder Attacks From Behind...
I had some retardation about remembering the text on the card, then things got a little spicy..


*Spoiler* for _TOTM_: 



I turn around and the Agents are still there, standing together and watching me. I walk up to them, saying, "Mulderrrr, do you have a Valentine's card for meee??" He seems to think for a second, then he gets a look of recognition and reaches inside his big jacket. He pulls out a Hallmark-ish card and hands it to me with a friendly smile. The front of it is a simple picture of a twilight horizon. There is a line of text above the horizon, and one below. The one above says something I can't remember and the bottom one says, "Sparkle, Trickle, Too!" Lmao. I stupidly get the idea that if I write this down I'll remember it better, so I go to an end table and find a notebook where I jot down what I've read. I look inside and read a few more lines, which I also write down, but don't recall now. I become satisfied with the amount of text I have recorded and recall the strangest candy TOTM.

----------


## woblybil

Completed Basic Task II                            ******************  Finally!
2/03
7:30am It started in a small town I used to live in but it was hot and dusty like the old west movies and the streets were dirt with cobblestone sidewalks and it was really-really hot, I was in front of the bank and looked up at the clock and temperature sign on the bank and it all red letters in a circle and I was instant lucid, Suddenly a girl (a nice one) came busting out of the door with an envelope in her hand and I said "Is that my valentine?" and she said yes and handed it to me and inside was just a heart shaped card with no writing on the outside and I couldn't read the inside so I asked her what it said and she said "Sorry, Its in Russian" And then said "But we don't have time now, We'll be late" Were getting married and we have to hurry" Then as she grabbed my arm and dragged me to see the house we were going to live in she said "Oh-God, I wet my pants", It was owned by a nice old lady that said her son was moving out today then we could have it, Along with the grass to mow and the pool to clean etc: and then the girl started pushing me towards downtown to get a marriage license and the old lady said "Oh Yes, You should be married and we were downtown at a small stone building with an outside walk up window and a long line of women and she shoved me in near the front of the line, Immediately the woman behind me said "What are you wearing? Your'e driving us all mad" and then I was at the window and a weird looking short girl with huge,round black eyes and something in her mouth said something I couldn't understand as she rolled whatever it was like a large piece of candy in her mouth and the woman with six hands searching me and rubbing against me from behind said " Reis, The name is Reis and she spelled it out, Then I found out they were all getting license's to marry me and by now they had all turned into a drooling mass of sex starved flesh clawing for me and suddenly I woke up wide awake with, No woman at all, Nun!... WTF, 
It took me a couple minutes to record before I even remembered to the task part....

 Ohhh-Ohhh.... That feels so good!
                   Just a little higher and to the right please  ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

> Ohhh-Ohhh.... That feels so good!
>                    Just a little higher and to the right please



That's what she (they all, the sex-starved flesh) said!

Congrats!   What a wonky dream!

----------


## woblybil

> That's what she (they all, the sex-starved flesh) said!
> 
> Congrats!   What a wonky dream!




Sometimes I'm my own worst enemy..If a dream story seems to be going well I may play along with it lucid or not and change only what I need as I need it..My conscious mind could never come up with the unholy things that my sub-c can..
In other words, I can screw up a wet (Lucid) dream so better off sometimes to forget lucid when i'm done using it if that makes sense.
 ::yddd::

----------


## bemistaken

Oh my! Well...I'm going to give it the old college try.  I suck at summoning so I really need the practice and motivation. Let's see what happens... :smiley:

----------


## Xvaiuer

Wow, these are all great tasks! Definitely going to try them.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol woblybil.. your bride was so excited to marry you she peed her britches  ::chuckle:: 
Congrats on the task!!!!!!!!  :Party:   ::cheers::

----------


## Snehk

Tried to complete some of the tasks. When I became lucid and tried to recall what those tasks were, my mind made them up! I did wrong tasks!  :Oh noes:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Tried to complete some of the tasks. When I became lucid and tried to recall what those tasks were, my mind made them up! I did wrong tasks!



Haha I've so incredibly done that before too. Or I'll remember a past task instead, but believe it's the current one. A solution I found for this is to commit to memory the tasks I want to do before going to bed. Then repeat them to myself when I WBTB. That worked so incredibly well, when I actually followed through with it.

----------


## 11Greg

I can't view the first page of this thread because of malware, is there a dodgy imagehost being used or something?

----------


## woblybil

> I can't view the first page of this thread because of malware, is there a dodgy imagehost being used or something?



Seems to work alright for me...Just click up top where it says "First" And stand back  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I can't view the first page of this thread because of malware, is there a dodgy imagehost being used or something?



Not sure, hmmm.

PM me a screen shot of this please, 11Greg.

----------


## gab

Basic task II - Valentine card - fail
Advanced task II - candy - got it


*Spoiler* for _Candy_: 



I come to a werehouse type of a store. I realize it's full of candy and I remember the TOTM. There is a black guy in grey hoodie on his head, putting product on the hanging rack. I ask him what is his favorite candy and what would he recommend. He says something, but is not very talkative. So I ask him if "this" one is good and I point to the candy in shape and size of a nerf ball, hanging on the rack.

There is 4 of them in the package. He says yeah, it's a good one. I grab it and pinch off a fistsize. It's rubbery like gummy candy and it stretches. I put it in my mouth and it tastes like old fashioned gummies. Sooo good. I break off 3-4 more fistfulls and eat them all. The candy is starting to show different colored layers underneath.

I ask him how much do I owe him and he says something like 2.50. I get in his face and ask him "are you sure you want me to pay you with money?"





*Spoiler* for _Valentine card_: 



I stand up and start walking outside of my apartment. I'm with someone, so I tell him that I want to check out those mail boxes. There are some metal boxes on the wall, and I pretend those are mine, in case I wake up too soon. But there is something wrong with them, I forgot what was it

So I decide to walk a bit and get to "mine" mailbox. I come to it and as I normally do, I pull out my keys. First I pick a car key to save time, and I'm thinking it's just a dream, so it should work. But it doesn't. So I find my real mailbox key. But that doesn't work either, the key doesn't fit, just like first time. I see some handles on them and I'm thinking maybe they will just open if I pull. I pull on the handle and it opens all the mailbox doors. They are wooden inside and completely empty. I open another row and also empty, except small baggie like for a ring or something. I'm hoping for a rolled up paper in it with a note, but I don't remember what was in it.




http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/2-totms-64101/

----------


## Xvaiuer

Ugh, I got so close to getting Basic I. Oh well, first LD I've had in months!!!!  ::D:   ::D:   ::D: 

Anyways, I'll update this when I finish writing it in my DJ so you guys can read about it as well.


*Spoiler* for _Basic I_: 



"I'm asleep." I said happily.

I was so happy. First time I've had a LD in months. The first thing I wanted to do was start the Tasks of the Month, but sadly, I couldn't think of any of them! Then, all of the sudden, I remembered one. Basic I (do something naughty and blame it on another character). I turned around and saw two men on my front yard. I ran up to one of them and was going to punch him (not really naughty, but I guess in my dream I thought it was) but the other DC punched him before I could even get there, and he blamed it on me! I was so shocked. The DC did literally EXACTLY what I was about to do to get the task completed!  For some reason my mind completely strayed from the ToTM after that, and I wanted to ride in a Ferrari. (idek) So I said out loud
"Wow, is that a Ferrari driving by??"
Unfortunately, the dream didn't really understand what I was trying to do, so I saw a Ferrari speed by on a street about 75-100 feet away. It was going so fast I barely even saw it.
I decided to revise what I had to say.
"Wow, why is that Ferrari going to pull up on my driveway?"
This time, I guess my dream got the message. The Ferrari drove back, pulled up onto my driveway, and a door shot open. I ran over to it to observe it. It actually looked very similar, if not identical, to a Ferrari in real life, and it was golden. Inside were a bunch of old men smoking cigars.
I jumped in, and we drove off down the street.
For some reason, the street sort of morphed into my school hallway.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I completed a few TotMs on the night of Feb 2nd, I'm a bit behind with posting my DJ entries!


*Spoiler* for _Microwave task excerpt_: 



I eventually decided to move on to the bonus TotM. AnotherDreamer was still standing around, and I wanted to take him with me, since the task was his suggestion.
We entered a house and walked around the corner, and I expected to see a giant microwave - big enough that we could fit inside it. Instead, there was a cupboard that somewhat resembled a microwave. I tried walking around corners a couple more times, but I kept being presented with cupboards instead.  :tongue2:  I decided to try a different tactic, so I looked away and looked back, and the room transformed into a kitchen with a normal-sized microwave. I figured I would just have to shrink myself to fit.
I opened the microwave door and immediately felt myself being pulled towards it - I was floating and shrinking as I got sucked inside. I extended my hand to invite Dreamy to join me. He floated towards me and I pulled him in. The door closed behind us and it felt like zero gravity inside. I realised that the power button was on the outside of the microwave, so I used my mind to start it. A warm-coloured light turned on and the plate started spinning. The air pressure changed, and we were lifted into the air and pressed firmly against the edge of the microwave. My weight became lighter as we spun, and we were being thrown around pretty violently mid-air. It was quite uncomfortable, so I decided I was finished with that task. I phased out of the microwave and started swimming through the air, trying to remember any other tasks.




*Spoiler* for _Storm task excerpt_: 



There was a pretty pink sunset outside, so I started flying into it. I wanted to do the advanced TotM, so I held my hands out and pulled them down to make it start raining on me as I flew. The water drops were huge but it seemed like a fairly light shower. I made a thunder clap nearby. I used a hand motion to move the clouds above me nearer to each other, and turned them from white to grey as they closed in on me. The storm was dark and the rain was heavy now, and I felt myself getting drenched with water. I flew for another minute to experience being in the storm, and then I landed back on the ground.




*Spoiler* for _Valentine's task excerpt_: 



I decided to do the basic TotM next. I wanted to get my Valentine's Day card from AnotherDreamer, so I thought of a way to summon him. I crossed my arms over my chest in a hug, and placed my hands on my shoulders. I closed my eyes and incubated the emotional feeling of Dreamy being with me, and imagined that his hands were under mine. I didn't feel any physical change, but I turned around and found Dreamy there, holding my shoulders.
The world became pixelated for a minute, and Dreamy took on a square appearance. I hugged him and we started walking side by side, and the dreamworld fixed itself soon after.
We walked casually down a footpath next to a beach. Dreamy looked like something was wrong, so I asked him if he was okay. He said he'd just eaten too much and his tummy was full.  :tongue2: 
I asked him if he had a Valentine's Day card for me. He said yes and put his hand in his pocket, but then I saw that he already had an envelope in his other hand. It was very small, like the size of a card that you might attach to a wine bottle.
He handed it to me and I asked, "Is this from you?"
He said, "I don't know, you'll have to open it!"
There was nothing written on the envelope, but it had some kind of brand name printed on it in small letters. I opened the envelope and pulled out a brown, shiny card. It had a photo on the front of Bro and I as young kids. I realised it was meant to be a "Sister's Day" card that my brother had made for me when he was young. The card got bigger as I inspected it. There was some messy, childlike writing above the photo, and some pictures he'd drawn. On the inside, there was a scribbled message and some more pictures. The words changed several times, but a phrase I remember was something about, "You know how [...], I think I killed Hitler and Jesus like in those books." I thought that must be a cute kiddy thing he'd misunderstood, and the rest of the card was very sweet. I looked at the front again and the word "silver" was now in the writing up the top.



- *Bonus task DJ link*
- *Advanced & basic tasks DJ link*

----------


## imazu

> "You know how [...], I think I killed Hitler and Jesus like in those books."



Oh wow!  :Big laugh:  Lmao.. Well I just had a strange insight into this. Hitler is a very terrible guy and Jesus is a very cool guy, so I believe they represent good and evil here. The fact that your brother thought he killed them might mean that he has learned to live in the middle ground. A very good thing!  :smiley: 

Also, though I'm not very sure about this one, "like in those books" might indicate that he learned how to do so from books. Maybe he is religious/spiritual?

Edit: On hindsight, I probably should have posted this in the DJ entry! Sorry guys.. lol  ::doh::

----------


## woblybil

Basic 1 fail.......

This one is so bad I'll start right out by putting the whole thing in a spoiler  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _Rotten.... :P_: 



2/06
5:30am  A WBTB was first too vague to be able to claim a task as first there was a pale naked woman I planned for the dream wrapped around me from behind and doing me with both hands, Then still naked I paddled into a Mc Donalds with no doors, On the way thru some people were sitting in a waiting  area by the door, I thought for a naughty task but the best I came up with was a silent fart near an old lady with a huge, gray dog and made a face pointing to the dog and everyone blamed the dog as I escaped into the table area on the way to a bathroom with three missing doors (Cars were passing two more missing doors) and a filthy toilet with no water and pee'd in it, Another pale naked guy came in and simply pushed up against the wall and pee'd and I said "here you can have this one" And he replied "No, That's Ok, I just wanted to wash the wall" I turned thru a missing door into a kitchen area where mostly naked, demonic workers were making things,
 Some had arrow pointed tails and blunted noses and winglets, Some were completely human, All had those big,round,marsupial eyes. I paddled up to a sink where a naked girl was working on lettuce and began to pee in it and nobody seemed to mind except the girl wrapped herself around me and we blew up,Then as I started to wake up they all became skewed and swirled into a pool of something like banana yogurt...





It may be a while before I eat at Mac's again   :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

^^ woblybil: and Nfri posts "Really, FryingMan!?" on *my* DJ, hah.

----------


## 501

Hey all. Been awhile. The weather one definitely sparks my interest... get it?

I will try that one and the naughty one, we will see. Haven't gotten wings for a couple of months. 

Congrats for everyone with wings so far.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I did the Bonus Task!  ::dreamerchair:: 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus Task_: 



I asked Dreamy #2 to summon a microwave that was big enough for me to get into, one instantly appeared in front of me. I opened it with my mind and tried to climb into it, but it was just a little bit too small for me to fit inside of. I remembered what Dreamer did and I made the microwave start to suck me in while my body simultaneously shrunk. I eventually fit into it but with my limbs all tightly compacted in a very uncomfortable cube. The dream started to end so I quickly turned the microwave on and the last thing I saw was a 3rd person image of my legs and arms and face all smushed up against the side of the microwave window. 




Bonus Task Dream Journal

----------


## FryingMan

Had a nice, stable, vivid LD last night, I remembered my goal to affirm access to memory via "my body is asleep in bed out in the waking world and this experience is all a fantasy taking place in my mind," but I couldn't remember any TOTMs, haha.    Just spent a few seconds on it but didn't really try hard, was just enjoying walking around, and soon went caveman.    It's a good thing that dreams begin sometimes with no DCs around, it gives me a fighting chance to stabilize/engage  :smiley: .

----------


## woblybil

> Had a nice, stable, vivid LD last night, I remembered my goal to affirm access to memory via "my body is asleep in bed out in the waking world and this experience is all a fantasy taking place in my mind," but I couldn't remember any TOTMs, haha.    Just spent a few seconds on it but didn't really try hard, was just enjoying walking around, and soon went caveman.    It's a good thing that dreams begin sometimes with no DCs around, it gives me a fighting chance to stabilize/engage .




You go "Caveman"
I just go "Ape"

----------


## NyxCC

Completed advanced i  :smiley: :





> I recall the storm task and head towards the balcony. I'm thinking: Ok, how am going to change the weather which is bright and sunny as can be perceived inside the room to bad weather. By the time I reach the window, the sky is fully covered in clouds and it's already raining. Well, that's quite convenient and I take a moment to think how my thought manifested so quickly. The only thing I need right now is some wind and I want to add a few tornadoes too. I stare at the horizon which brings the memory of many storms and alien invasion dreams and this facilitates the creation of more stormy conditions. I tell dad to help me with this, more as an act of self assurance, then twist the clouds a bit till I form a tornado and another one just next to it. I look to the side and see a huge one has appeared very close to where we are now. I think briefly about this, then the dream fades.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

A little late with some Valentine's mayhem at work, winging now!!

----------


## gab

Basic task II - Valentine cards, second attempt - got it

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/gab/...B-obama-64189/


*Spoiler* for _Valentine Cards 2_: 



Don't remember how I got lucid. I started walking through this neghborhood with highrises on the left, and grassy area on the right. That's where I saw a red mailbox. Those typical US ones, standing on a pole. I figured this will be as good as any and I opened it. Now I was in a room with others watching me opening the cards. They were all of the same type. Like those kids give eachother at school with a piece of candy. Just a simple folded card, white and pink.

At some point I was amazed and pleased how long this lucid is getting.

I started opening them and read them all carefully. Looked for who it is for and from whom. They were all so funny. Mix of english and german. One made me laugh, all in german, something about miene liebe, shiezen,...

I tried to hard to remember them. But before that, I was gonna take a notebook and write them down so I remember them when I wake up, but I realized it won't work, haha. So after I read like 7 of them, I found those first ones and reread them again, amazed that the text is the same as was first time. And lol, one card was from me.

----------


## FryingMan

> I was gonna take a notebook and write them down so I remember them when I wake up



Who knows, maybe it would work great!    Good job on the TOTM!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Caught up on wings again.

Dreamer: oops I skipped over yours for some reason.. happens alot when I wing from work on my phone, sorryyyy  ::blue::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Thanks Ophelia, no probs!  ::flyaway::

----------


## imazu

> Caught up on wings again.
> 
> Dreamer: oops I skipped over yours for some reason.. happens alot when I wing from work on my phone, sorryyyy



Missed mine too!  :Boggle: 
It's all good yo

----------


## Verre

I summoned a storm and few into it! This was an awesome idea for a task, even if I wasn't completely satisfied with my rendition of it. I think it adequately met the terms of the TOTM, though. Full dream entry: "Storm and Song."

Relevant excerpt: 



> I half-wake from an unremarkable NLD and realize I can DEILD. As I transition I can distinctly hear a woman's voice speaking, though she wasn't saying anything memorable. After a while I hear a new voice a man responding, and figure this is a good sign, suggesting that the hynagogic state is deepening toward dream. As soon as I feel like I am fully transitioned, I get out of bed. I remember the task I had intended: the storm TOTM. I go outside, intending to summon it, but the dream does not yet feel stabilized and my surroundings become vague. I retransition and realize that there's no reason I should feel constrained by concepts like "inside" and "outside," and decide to summon the storm from right in my bedroom. I look up at the ceiling and it becomes transparent, so that I can see the sky overhead. It is half-lit, with faint stars and gauzy clouds: I will the couds to thicken and darken.
> 
> After another spell of vagueness, maybe a retransition, I go back outside to see if there is evidence of a storm yet. It is working! There is a patch of very heavy dark clouds overhead. It it not yet a full-blown storm so I work on it a little more. I raise my hands and shout, "Wind!" I am modeling this on the scene from the film _Bram Stoker's Dracula_ (1992) where he conjures the clouds so it will get dark faster. I decide to add a little more panache: "WIND AND FIRE!" I yell, still gesticulating at the sky. The clouds are roiling and I do see patches of fire, so when it is sufficiently apocalyptic, I fly directly up into the cloudbank.
> 
> The effect is disappointing: I have no real sensory impressions apart from sight, and the visibility is very poor. It is hard to distinguish the greyness inside the clouds from the greyness of unformed dream, except that I notice that the fire has coalesced into vaguely anthropomorphic forms that resemble elementals or demons. Although they are distant and none moves to threaten me, I feel vaguely anxious and start singing to reassure myself. The dream destabilizes and I retransition.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hey guys! It's been _awhile_ since I've posted, as I've gone on hiatus again. I think I've had one or two lucids since my last visit, but I haven't logged them and I can't remember them now. However today I thought I'd drop by and say hi because in two days I'm officially a five year veteran at DV! And I want to say I hope I can get back on track with lucid dreaming again and do these tasks! It's been very hard to get good recall and even harder than ever to become lucid because there's so much on my plate right now with college just around the corner, having a stressful job, and having a lot of financial problems. So I hope everything can pick up soon! Thanks for five good years Dream Views!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Missed mine too! 
> It's all good yo



I got your basic wings a while ago, did I miss another totm?

----------


## imazu

> I got your basic wings a while ago, did I miss another totm?



Cool! Thank ya, that'll be all for now, nothing more for me!  :Cheeky:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Derp, nevermind.. I DID miss it and gab made the save. Sorry about that blobularwondmill. Sometimes I need them second pair of eyeballs  :tongue2: 

Also thanks gab  ::hug::

----------


## Ctharlhie

Got the basic done:

*Spoiler* for _LD_: 



A man who looks something like a 17th C puritan minister knocks on the door and walks in, saying he has found our garage door key in the street. He gives it to me and I thank him, but he starts saying about how a cup of tea wouldn't go amiss and I'm suddenly I'm not so sure about this guy and how he's currently standing in my hallway. I ask him to leave, but there's now a whole gang of his associates starting to enter. I barge them all out of the house and there's a struggle pushing the door closed as they all push against it. I get it shoved shut and then get Jack to lock the key. I go to the back door, to make sure that's locked in case some of them are trying the back way, when I realise none of this matters because I'm dreaming! I go back into the kitchen and touch various pieces of furniture to ground myself. I enter the lounge and remember the blame a DC task. I notice my parents pulling into the drive and take a large lamp and throw it through the window. It smashes in a satisfying manner. My mum comes to the window, laughing, asking what was that for? I immediately say, Jack did it, and she responds that she _saw_ me do it, still laughing.



I also tried (repeatedly) for the candy store task, but I'm still finding teleportation to a desired scene a struggle. A fun, and quite long, LD though.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ You know, I don't think I've ever broken anything in a LD.  I believe that is a basic "asserting your lucidity" test from Dutchraptor.     Sounds fun!

----------


## Ctharlhie

> ^^ You know, I don't think I've ever broken anything in a LD.  I believe that is a basic "asserting your lucidity" test from Dutchraptor.     Sounds fun!



It was so vivid I had to RC again! This LD was great (you can check it out on my DJ). I think the whole thing lasted about 45 mins but I've got a lot of recall gaps from how often I was dipping in and out, I think I must have dream chained about 4 times, which I think is a record for me. I was really impressed by my clarity of thinking in this one, it did feel like I'd tapped into most of my waking cognition, up until the end. 

Tell me more about these "asserting your lucidity" tests.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I can't find the reference now (help anyone who has it) but it has a list of things to you should do in a dream to prove/raise you have a high level of lucidity:

eg., break some object dear to you, there are more...

----------


## NyxCC

^^ It's from the dream control class. Breaking an expensive vase is mentioned in week 2 exercises.

http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-cont...ilization.html

@ Ctharlhie - nice one! Congrats!  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

We had a task a few years ago to break whatever you wanted. Since most of my LDs start out in my house, the DC version of my son and I broke wine glasses and eggs against the wall. It was fun to break stuff ofc, but I also loved telling Chris it was ok to break stuff haha

edit: Oh I meant to add, that I don't recall if breaking things raised my level of lucidity, it may have. In retrospect, it felt very freeing to break the rules like that. Maybe that does actually help with that "lucidity assertion" that Dutchraptor talks about. Which is another reason I like messing with DCs. Lucid dreams for me are not just about breaking laws of physics, but also breaking laws of social behavior. I feel like it frees your mind a bit, so you're less stuck in a waking-life state of mind, if that makes sense.

----------


## spellbee2

Oh noes, half way through the month and still nothing from me, mainly since I haven't had any lucids longer than 15 seconds...  :Sad: 

I'm trying to get myself excited for these tasks. Kind of gonna mix it up on the storm task. Song of Storms anyone?

----------


## martakartus

Achieved the advanced task of the month about the candy store! Here's the bit where I do it:

"After the other group bought their candies, it was my turn. I asked him for the strangest candy he offered and he gave me a black little kind of sponge, 2x2cm, with a white and green sign in the middle. He said it tasted like Red Bull. I had a bite, but I've never had Red Bull before, so my brain was like "taste not found", and it didn't taste like much, maybe just a bit sweet."

Here's the whole entry:
Strange candy - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Graywolf

Doing, BT 1, that sounds fun.  :smiley:

----------


## 111

My goal was the basic task 2, even though I didn't make it this time I just thought I could post what happened  :;-): 

I was on a train and I looked out the window. The view was amazing and it changed continuously. A ghostly sea and then a futuristic city full of murals.
Then, I found myself in a place that was still on the train, but open air. With me, there was a black guy wearing the uniform of the people who worked there.
I looked at him like if I was forgetting something.. Wait, I'm dreaming! _I immediately remembered the task, so I asked him if he could give me a Valentine card. 
He became very shy and walked back a little (like if I was some kind of maniac) and then said: "But.. who said that?" I interpreted it as being: "Who said
that I have to give it to YOU." ....  But I felt that he was in love with somebody else, so he was kind of excused.. To tell the truth I was not very confident that 
I would have received a spontaneous Valentine card from a DC.. So I tried to convince him a little, saying that he had one right in his pocket or something like that. 
But he would continue to back away xD Then I felt everything trembling and the dream collapsed._ 

I should work on stabilization and expectation or confidence.. I'll try again! It was fun :-)

----------


## DefineMeAsOne

I manged to get the Advanced Task 1
Here is full dream:"The Eye of the Storm" 

*Spoiler* for _ ToTM_: 



I started to think to myself I wanted to do something and the ToTM came to me, a storm. I see a window, and I try to go through by jumping. I got rejected and fell back down, I felt temporarily pain. I shake it off. I see a window that is open. I started to imagine the storm. First some dark clouds rushed in, then it started to spiral around itself. It looked like a mixture of a tornado and hurricane. I remembered reading somewhere that the eye of the storm is actually peaceful. I decide to go to it.

I felt hesitant to jump out a window since my normal flight is a take off not a suicide jump. I jumped anyways and my flight was weak at first. I went through the clouds. I didn't feel any rain or wind. As I got closer and closer to the eye of the storm the wind and rain started to kick in. I try my hardest to get closer and closer to the storm. I reached out to get inside the eye of the storm and the cloud was literally a solid object I could hold. I then felt a great deal of water soak my body. I felt powerless. I have a fear of waking up, so I ended up waking up.

----------


## 501

First time I have completed the Tasks for a few months. I really enjoy being able to complete basic and advanced in one dream! 


*Spoiler* for _Basic_: 



I focused on a counter that was right next to me and looked at it and felt it, it was wood and I could see the grain moving through it, I knew it was a dream at this point. I thought of a lucid task and thought of the doing something naughty and blaming it on a DC. I had to find something, I turned around pondering and found a popcorn cart, one with glass and the popcorn inside. I hit the back side of the glass and it broke. I pointed at a girl with me and the girl behind the cart wasnt looking and didnt notice. I then banged the side of the cart and tried to get her attention, she looked up and I pointed to the broken glass to show her what happened. I then pointed at the DC I was with again. The DC working the cart got a scooper full of popcorn and dumped it on the girl I blamed it on. 





*Spoiler* for _Advanced_: 



I left the little area I was in with the cart and thought about the storm task. I was in a mall like area and saw a stand with lemons on it. I grabbed a lemon which turned into an orange and I ripped it open and began to eat it, or at least the juice out of it. It was juicy and had very little taste. I saw some doors going outside; it was day time and not a cloud in the sky. As I opened the doors I yelled focus and the dream came in focus a bit more. Out on a balcony type area below me way down was a river that was in between two green mountainous areas. This balcony was way up in the sky compared to where the river was. I began to focus on clouds rolling in and it surprised me how easy the atmospherics would change. I made the clouds come in and then made them darker and darker. The clouds dropped way down almost touching the river. I had the bottom parts of the cloud very dark almost night and began to see lightning erupt from the bottom all around the river. This excited me and I began to float in the air preparing to fly into the clouds and then woke.

----------


## woblybil

My dreams froze at -18 so I stuck them in the ground for fence posts ?

 ::yddd::

----------


## imazu

Did the Bonus Task! It was a little weird, but I think it worked lol
~Full Dream~

*Spoiler* for _Microwaving Myself!_: 



I DEILD again, walk to the front door, then stop as I remember the Bonus TOTM: microwave yourself. I look over my shoulder at the microwave in the kitchen and get this epic feeling. I'm kind of scared of doing it, but decide it's no big deal. I walk over there, open the microwave and cram myself in as far as I will go. I expectantly wait for the microwave to grow or for myself to shrink. Nothing happens. I keep expecting and kinda push with my legs. I feel like I go in a little further, but the microwave just feels like it's stuck around my shoulders. I grab it and pull it down around me. I feel like it's surrounding me, but it has turned into a kind of plastic box with no top or bottom that just barely fits around me. I pull it all the way down and set it on the ground around my feet. I feel like something is around me but it looks like I'm just standing in a plastic box in the kitchen. I bend down and press and imaginary button on the side. Immediately I feel like my head and shoulders are vibrating, heating and tingling, and I hear the buzzing sound of the microwave. This only lasts for about 2 seconds, then I feel like I'm just standing there.

----------


## woblybil

I once had to work on a microwave oven, A large one! (about the size of a semi trailer) My heart was in my mouth for the entire time and there is no way on this earth i'm going to get inside of another one 
 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah I stay firmly away from "October-TOTM" stuff.

----------


## riddlepug

Completed advanced task ii last night.

I became lucid while in my driveway, and tried the "close one eye and see if you can see your nose" reality check. It failed, and I asked my mother to drive me to the mall (we have a candy store there. Why I didn't just fly or something I don't know), as I remembered the task. She obliged but began to drive slowly. I sped up time some so that it'd take less time to get there.

She brought me to some odd town instead of the mall. I didn't mind, as I could just find a candy store. And I did. It was a weird outdoors sort of place, with a bunch of teenagers as the employees. I told them I was dreaming and I would like their oddest candy. They looked confused, remarking that "all candies were odd," but gave me a purple-pink snowman thing nonetheless. It tasted sweet and had the texture of a marshmallow. 

There was a lot that happened in the dream after, but that's the part of it that involves the task.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I think you're the first person whom I've ever seen reporting doing that RC.  I try it on occasion when awake but have never tried it in a dream.   One of these LDs I'm just going to run through every single RC I can think of.   I've only ever done nose pinch (my standard), hand check (just out of curiosity, and they were WEIRD), and finger through palm (also just for fun, it went through, the hand was like stiff rubber).  Oh actually I did jump gravity test once and it helped me get lucid when nose pinch was ambiguous (which is rare).

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I tried it once after I was already lucid, also just out of curiosity, but I DID see the side of my nose. So it might have not helped me get lucid if I had tried it as a RC. But like with all RCs, some work for some people better than others. It's that awareness that does it the best I believe.

----------


## Graywolf

I accomplished BT 1!


*Spoiler* for _DJ Excerpt_: 







> Unfortunately, I didn't get to experience much more fun as a dog, because I woke up. However, right before I did, (and I knew I was waking up soon), I remembered about the task of the month.  I very quickly grabbed a green rubber toy crocodile from one of the storage boxes and set it down on the ground. I assumed it was sentient, so it was. While it was looking away, I scratched it across the side of its snout, and then as it looked back, I pointed to my friend and said, "He did it!" He looked at me incredulously and said, "What??" I knew it wasn't much, but it would have to do.

----------


## woblybil

2/19
5:00pm A lucid nap.......
 I was naked in a hospital sort of bathroom peeing in the shower which had women's underwear hanging around in it and the shower was sprinkling all over and would not shut off so I got in and tried to close the curtain but could not stop it from spraying outside and it got in my eyes and I couldn't open them and a nurse tried to help me open them and they opened to an other world dreamscape where I knew I was lucid dreaming but then the nurse and the room were gone, I tried to remember a task but all I could come up with was the valentine one I had already done and I changed the picture several times before deciding I was wasting the entire dream trying and went looking for a girl to wreck and was having an awful time stabilizing then it all went to grey scale and I woke up....

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha! I hate stressful bathroom dreams..

----------


## proctree

Just woke up from a short nap. Finished advanced II! First time I've ever managed one of these.


*Spoiler* for _Dream excerpt_: 




So, I began the dream by the lake I was visualizing prior to falling asleep. I stared at the sky for a couple seconds, waiting for the dream to transition from visualization to true lucid dream. I looked behind me to check that I wasn't the one building the dream anymore, and I found a brown bear charging at me, full-speed. Convinced that I'm no longer just visualizing, I tumbled out of the way and TK-snapped his neck. He started rolling towards the lake and I looked behind me again, only to find about 10 more bears literally rolling down the hill. I flew out of their way and decided to attempt the TOTM. I started flying in a random direction, thinking about the city and a candy shop, but all I saw was just lots and lots of tundra. I decided to just TP and closed my eyes. When I opened them, I was inside a cartoony candy shop. Everything was pink, and cotton candy lined the walls. It was the most stereotypical candy shop I could ever think of. Behind the counter was a fat old man with a white apron on. I didn't notice anything weird about him at the time but thinking back his face was.. distorted. He had a really wide, really creepy smile on and he didn't have eyes. He had eye sockets, but his eyes were not even black, it was as if the space inside his eye sockets didn't even exist. He had this big bowl full o' candies on the counter. I walked up to him and I noticed I was suddenly much shorter than normal. I willed myself back to full size and asked him for the weirdest candy he has. He walked to the supply room and I followed. He pulled out a large piece of pink chewing gum(like, 4 feet by 2 feet) and gave it to me. I took a bite out of it and I noticed it didn't really have a taste. My tongue suddenly got smaller and the chewing gum started moving. I spit out roaches. As in, bugs. It didn't really disgust me, but it was quite creepy. I punched the weird smiling guy and he started bleeding roaches. Everywhere, roaches. I flew out the shop and just threw fire balls everywhere. By this point, roaches were already crawling from every possible crevice inside the shop. I incinerated the whole place and just flew away. I spent the rest of the dream randomly flying around until I woke up.




Typing this up, it really seems like a nightmare, but the dream actually felt ok and under control at all times. I would've wished for a better LD for my first TOTM but, oh well.

I should probably clarify, I din't have a phobia of bugs, but my dreams really like to get obssesive(1 bear rolling down the mountain -> 10 bears rolling down the mountain)

----------


## imazu

Oh my! That was an entertaining read.. Freakin' creepy roaches man! Bleh.. I would be so disgusted lmao.
And the bears rolling downhill at you = Bahahaa!!! :Big laugh: 





> Typing this up, it really seems like a nightmare, but the dream actually felt ok and under control at all times. I would've wished for a better LD for my first TOTM but, oh well.



Better LD?? Seems like a pretty dang good one to me  :Cheeky: 
Great job on remaining calm throughout the freakyness

----------


## woblybil

> Just woke up from a short nap. Finished advanced II! First time I've ever managed one of these.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Dream excerpt_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, I began the dream by the lake I was visualizing prior to falling asleep. I stared at the sky for a couple seconds, waiting for the dream to transition from visualization to true lucid dream. I looked behind me to check that I wasn't the one building the dream anymore, and I found a brown bear charging at me, full-speed. Convinced that I'm no longer just visualizing, I tumbled out of the way and TK-snapped his neck. He started rolling towards the lake and I looked behind me again, only to find about 10 more bears literally rolling down the hill. I flew out of their way and decided to attempt the TOTM. I started flying in a random direction, thinking about the city and a candy shop, but all I saw was just lots and lots of tundra. I decided to just TP and closed my eyes. When I opened them, I was inside a cartoony candy shop. Everything was pink, and cotton candy lined the walls. It was the most stereotypical candy shop I could ever think of. Behind the counter was a fat old man with a white apron on. I didn't notice anything weird about him at the time but thinking back his face was.. distorted. He had a really wide, really creepy smile on and he didn't have eyes. He had eye sockets, but his eyes were not even black, it was as if the space inside his eye sockets didn't even exist. He had this big bowl full o' candies on the counter. I walked up to him and I noticed I was suddenly much shorter than normal. I willed myself back to full size and asked him for the weirdest candy he has. He walked to the supply room and I followed. He pulled out a large piece of pink chewing gum(like, 4 feet by 2 feet) and gave it to me. I took a bite out of it and I noticed it didn't really have a taste. My tongue suddenly got smaller and the chewing gum started moving. I spit out roaches. As in, bugs. It didn't really disgust me, but it was quite creepy. I punched the weird smiling guy and he started bleeding roaches. Everywhere, roaches. I flew out the shop and just threw fire balls everywhere. By this point, roaches were already crawling from every possible crevice inside the shop. I incinerated the whole place and just flew away. I spent the rest of the dream randomly flying around until I woke up.
> ...



You did better than me going from a well developed dream story to a task.. If the story doesn't present a chance to do a task I'm usually screwed !

----------


## NyxCC

Basic ii Valentine card complete  :smiley: : 


*Spoiler* for _Task_: 



 It's a bright day and I am on a very distorted version of my old street. I immediately recognize it's a dream (awareness, no trigger). There is a middle aged woman with colorful knitted clothes and I remember the valentine card task. Very aggressively and without saying anything, I expect her to produce a card for me. She holds a number of items like banknotes, little pieces of paper, etc, that I browse but nothing looks like a V-card. Disappointed, I leave her and go down the street where I see bf and one of our friends. They look invitingly at me and I quickly go to where they are and ask bf if he has a V card for me. Alas, he coldly cuts me off "No."  I think about how my expectations could have influenced his answer. 

Bf and the other guy continue down the street. I catch up and try again "Are you sure you don't have a V card for me? I clearly remember you were carrying one!" This seems to do the trick and he hands me the V card. I examine it to see it has a number of Chinese characters on top and some almost normal words below them. There are a few love related words that are arranged like a short poem. As I try to read the words keep changing. I even hold the card from a distance to see if this would make a difference. I remember our brain actually doesn't need to read the entire word to make out the meaning. 

Bf is still here and I say to him while wondering if he could possibly be dreaming too. "The words keep changing, see? Do you know why that is? It is because it's a dream."

I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I examine it to see it has a number of Chinese characters on top and some almost normal words below them. There are a few love related words that are arranged like a short poem.



Was it Doodle Toss? It's a pretty popular poem these days.

Also congrats on the TOTMs!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## NyxCC

Lol, that^^ was hilarious. I think I even had some short nld about it after your dream.  ::chuckle::

----------


## woblybil

I wasn't even going to write this up but it was too silly not to.

02/23
2:00am I was in a strange unfinished attic room in in an abandon house in the woods and I had just closed the curtains and started to lay down on a bed when I heard rustling noises in the house below and thought "Bears" I didnt want to be bothered by them so I went over to the screen door on the room and picked up something and began slapping the wall with it to frighten them off. Then I noticed the end wall of the room was gone so I went out to look and there was a dreamscape of tall, brown grasses outside and thought "Oh-Boy.....A lucid dream". The rustling continued and I heard whispering from the grasses saying, "The mouses, The mouses, Oh-The mouses" Instead of trying to spin out to better scenes my curiosity got the best of me and I floated out to the edge of the grasses and the whispering continued "The mouses,The mouses" and looking out thru some bushes past the grasses I saw a large brown and white bird patrolling a dusty trail and thought of "Kestrel"... But it was too big for a Kestrel so I wondered maybe a large hawk? I watched for awhile as the rustling and whispering continued then abruptly woke up with no chance even to try to keep the dream going.. I lay very still trying to recall maybe how I had gotten to the beginning and what the rustling noise could have been and even tried a mantra but could hear only the refrigerator in the kitchen.. Then  :tongue2: 
 I heard the silly cat rustling in her sand box full of new litter in the bathroom.
 ::yddd::

----------


## Snehk

Better late than never. Tried to complete basic task. I haven't did anything naughty, but DC blamed it into a person I pointed. Also summoned a storm, but when I was close I couldn't fly higher to reach it. Would it count?

ToTM and a bunch of non lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

4 more days to month end, are you guys ready to chain them wings?  ::flyaway:: 

Voting for March is live in the lucid task club for those who have completed this month's tasks:

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-task...ng-thread.html

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Better late than never. Tried to complete basic task. I haven't did anything naughty, but DC blamed it into a person I pointed. Also summoned a storm, but when I was close I couldn't fly higher to reach it. Would it count?
> 
> ToTM and a bunch of non lucids - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Still counts as basic, since you summoned the storm at least. Congrats!

----------


## PercyLucid

Great job guys!!!

Those who have completed the ToTM, remember to vote for March's tasks in the Lucid Club! And those who have yet to complete it (and of course, those who completed it also) remember to make suggestions for future ToTM!! Your suggestion could be picked up and become a future ToTM!

VOTING will close the 25th 11 PM (GMT+1) About 24h from the time of this post ~ ENTER YOUR LAST VOTES 

 Next month voting will open on the 20th, which I will notify when the day comes of course!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I was on the couch sleeping and completed the Basic ii





> I walked down the sidewalk, towards the mailbox (which I couldn't see yet and which doesn't exist irl anyway, because we have those stupid group mailboxes on every block like they do now in alot of neighborhoods). I was thinking of the valentine card totm. I got to the end of the sidewalk, fully expecting to feel for a mailbox, blind or not, when I got some vision back. It was super sunny. I looked all directions but saw nothing, then when I turned around, I couldn't see any houses at all lol. Then I turned around again, and saw a little house that could count as mine. So I walked up to the porch and had a hard time seeing again. I felt along the wall by the door, thinking to myself "I know that mailbox is right about HERE" and then I found one of those little mailboxes that you hang on the wall. I reached inside and felt a few things in a stack. The first was a letter and the rest were poofy pink and red heart stickers. On the outside of the letter, it was written in pencil and clearly a child's handwriting. It was alot of letters, but it didn't make up any words. I opened it and inside was a little valentine cartoon comic. The first frame was a purple hippo, pointing to the right. The caption underneath said "The shortest time pointing ever!" The last frame was a pink dog with little red hearts all around his head, like he was in love with the purple hippo or something. Then it said "Happy Valentine's Day," but no signature.




Whole dream.

----------


## NyxCC

Awww, that's so cute!  ::smitten::  Congrats!

----------


## 111

Hello everyone, I did the basic task 2! My first one  ever 😁
This is what happened:
I woke up, after a previous dream in the same setting, on my parents' bed
in my old house, thinking "if I'm in my old house it must be a dream!" And it was!
So I thought about the task. There was nobody to ask a Valentine card. So I walked in 
my old room. I turned around expecting to find a cute blond guy that would be so nice 
to give me a V-card. But I just saw a shape of a person, no one there. Whatevs.
I started walking around in my panties to the rhythm of "Stayin' alive", moving to the beat.
Legit dream action.. Everything was so solid and realistic, it is the first time
that I have such a lucid dream. Then I went into the dining room and found a guy with
the largest shoulders. I asked him if he could give me a V-card and sat on his lap like a little
girl to convince him saying "pls pls pls!!" He fake gave me a card, I knew he had nothing 
in his hand. But I expected so hard to find a card in my hand so I did. It was a very small one
and there were two lists of words on each side of the card. One in pink and the other in grey.
I tried to remember as much as I could. They didn't seem to have a connection:
girl, babe, Carlotta (the name of one of my old friends), castle, nose..
What a weird Valentine card.. 😪

Hope it counts!

----------


## kilham

I've been very busy to post my dream from weeks ago!! but here it is before the month finishes:

It all began with the tsunami, my dream indicator. I stopped it and changed the dream scene. Next thing I'm doing is that I'm walking by the side of a nice river. I wasted my lucid time in things like putting my hands into the water and feeling the coolness of it... then I found a coin inside the river, took it to analize it closely and it was funny to see how my brain was mananing to create a 3D coin, the back of the coin was somehow overlapped with the number I usually see at the front of it, the letters were appearing and dissapearing also. I tried to remember the tasks but it took time... then I saw a couple of girls sitting over some rocks and I asked one of them "do you have a V-card for me?", she looked at me for a moment and then took the card from under her butt, lol. It was a plain white envelope. I opened it and the title disappeared before I had time to read it. It was very difficult to read because the letters kept changing without making any coherent sentence... that despaired me. I threw it away and kept walking until I reached a market on the street, there was a women selling some beautiful skirts. I told to myself "well, this is a dream, I'll take one of them without paying for it", so I put it on and walked away while the woman from the stall looked at me with disbelief.

----------


## PRtitohp5

Hey guys, had these nice lucids a while back but haven't had the time to translate them because of school! Anyway lucidity is always a priority too!!   :smiley: 



*Spoiler* for _Advanced II_: 



So I had a DILD after a WBTW, fell asleep using simple affirmations. This time I was really surprised I was dreaming, once lucid the feeling of freedom was awesome! 

Headed out of the house, flying, while stabilizing the dream. Everything looked like real life except there was a school that's not there... Headed to the school to mess with some high school students but remembered the storm task! I landed right in front of the school in an immense field (when the dream started it was daytime but now it was night time for some reason), opened my arms  with my palms facing upward just knowing that I was going to feel rain. And I did, I started to feel rain! It felt super real and then I just started to "know" it was going to get stronger and stronger until it turned into a hurricane. And it did! I started hearing really strong storm noises, heavy rain, lightning and all that stuff; I also started to feel it and the strong wind was literally just dragging me around in the air.

At this moment I just started to feel irrational fear. Because of those strong emotions I lost all my visuals (because I was so scared of my own creation), but I was still feeling and hearing everything... The wind just pushing me at high speed in the air and my belly feeling all weird, it was awesome!

I then stabilized and wanted to mess around with some girls from that high school  to celebrate but I woke up... haha






*Spoiler* for _Advanced I_: 



I flew out of my window in an OBE style lucid and began searching for a candy shop!
I looked for about two minutes without finding anything, only one thing looked like it could be a candy shop but it turned out to be a movie theater (the ticket buying area). 

Anyway I kept flying until I found a Pirate themed candy shop! It looked really cool and there was a very manly, pirate looking guy at the cash register. I asked him for the weirdest candy and he just looked at me not saying a word and then kept talking to another customer. I was like "what the...?" Haha so I asked another dude who was also behind the employee area but he was working with a computer. This one at least listened to me and said "sure thing, man". But the dude took a candy out of a box and then he just placed it there before giving it to me... right by the box, really far from me (in the employees-only area). 
I went like "comee onnn" and hopped the counter into the employees area and took the candy myself. 

It turned out to be a citrus flavor taffy-like candy that never ended, I kept chewing it and chewing and I could never completely swallow it, to the point it was kinda uncomfortable... Haha it was weird!

----------


## imazu

> I asked him for the weirdest candy and he just looked at me not saying a word and then kept talking to another customer. I was like "what the...?" Haha so I asked another dude who was also behind the employee area but he was working with a computer. This one at least listened to me and said "sure thing, man". But the dude took a candy out of a box and then he just placed it there before giving it to me... right by the box, really far from me (in the employees-only area). 
> I went like "comee onnn" and hopped the counter into the employees area and took the candy myself. 
> 
> It turned out to be a citrus flavor taffy-like candy that never ended, I kept chewing it and chewing and I could never completely swallow it, to the point it was kinda uncomfortable... Haha it was weird!



Oh wow, those guys were super uncooperative and rude lmao
I love what your candy turned out like! Sounds yummy, even if a little annoying lol

----------


## PRtitohp5

> I love what your candy turned out like! Sounds yummy, even if a little annoying lol



Yeah! It was yummy, definitely. It just never ended!! Haha, I know that might be the perfect candy for some people but I wanted to try some other stuff around the pirate themed candy shop! (I woke up before I could)

----------


## woblybil

::ghosttown:: 

Sure is quiet out here.


We need a  "Waiting" Smiley...

----------


## FryingMan

Yeah, last quarter has been terrible for TOTM for me.    Dreaming's been mostly really great, increasing vividness & recall, but lucidity either short-iived or low awareness or dominated by caveman, and too infrequent to get in more attempts.    I almost always make at least basic when I remember it, but last time I got sufficiently aware I couldn't remember the tasks and just moved on.

----------


## woblybil

> Yeah, last quarter has been terrible for TOTM for me.    Dreaming's been mostly really great, increasing vividness & recall, but lucidity either short-iived or low awareness or dominated by caveman, and too infrequent to get in more attempts.    I almost always make at least basic when I remember it, but last time I got sufficiently aware I couldn't remember the tasks and just moved on.



 My non-lucids are so convoluted I don't know how to describe them or even write in my DJ..And the last lucid I almost wasted half of the dream trying to remember a task before going onward and upward.. Hopefully we will get some caveman related tasks.
 Last month KK put in some good ones just for us but All I got was kestrels and other birds of prey getting me lucid but then I couldn't remember the tasks....Go figure!
 ::yddd::

----------


## FryingMan

^^ Haha speaking of birds, one of my last lucids (super short) was from an owl entering my room and transforming into a 4-foot tall beasty thing that paced around the room.  I'm like, "Ah, ok, DREAM".    My dreams, as awareness and presence increase, seem to be tending much more towards the mundane.   When I get a really jarring oddity I can usually get lucid, but those oddities seem to be appearing less and less frequently.    I'll take that as a good sign that soon my awareness will be high enough to notice the dream state without even oddities...

----------


## PercyLucid

The month of love reaches and end... but not your chance to find the love to accomplish the ToTM as with the start of the month of March, the spring fever is about to start (on so the March ToTM!)

 :lock:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Dewinging tomorrow after work! So enjoy your crispy spicy appetizers for another day.

----------


## PercyLucid

Careful with the knife, some of us do not need clipping  ::D: .

----------

